# Uploading pic in profile



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry if this in the wrong place, I couldnt find technical support...

I am trying to upload a picture in my profile (personal avatar) but my photo is too big its 2.82MB (2,962,526 bytes), does anybody know what I have to do or how to make it smaller??

Thankyou and again sorry if this is in the wrong place


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi you need to resize the picture , try a web based service such as photobucket and resize it to small it should then work, any problems post here again
~Dizzi~


----------

